# NEED HELP WITH A CUMBERLAND.MD soda/beer Blob bottle



## creeper71 (May 20, 2012)

I picked up a blob top soda/beer bottle  today.. can't find any info for it... CLEAR BOTTLE ROUND SLUGPLATE READS H E RING & SON BOTTLERS CUMBERLAND,MD at bottom by heel reads THIS BOTTLE IS REGISTERED NOT TO BE SOLD back of bottle on heel has D.O.G.34. What I need to know is if this is a common bottle an approx value since I did by it.. thanks


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (May 21, 2012)

Picture(s) will help this thread ALOT!


----------



## creeper71 (May 21, 2012)

can you explain more about pics would help alot.. I assumed there was only one style for this bottle is there more then one slug plate style?


----------



## creeper71 (May 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> can you explain more about pics would help alot.. I assumed there was only one style for this bottle is there more then one slug plate style?


----------



## creeper71 (May 21, 2012)

2nd pic


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2012)

Hey Rob,

 I'm thinking it must be "Hering & Son":

 "Hering Geo & Son, (Fredk Hering) bottlers and agents Anheuser Busch Brewing Co, 91-93 n Mechanic"  From.

 See here, under Hering & Carpenter.

 This listing:

 "CUMBERLAND 29 S   MD C 6 "HERING & CARPENTER"(C/M)(7-3/4") " From gono.com.

 A Worthpoint listing for Hering, also appears to be a Baltimore looper.


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 2nd pic


 Creeper that isn't a "round" slugplate in my eyes, looks like an oval. I'm not sure about this bottler but I have some bottlers who used numerous styles of slugs an many different bottles....Jim


----------



## creeper71 (May 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is hard to get a pic of the slug plate.. I didn't know how to say what shape it looks like it is suppse to be round but it's not perfectly round due to them messing up the circle.. Maybe oval would be a better term. I am pretty sure it was suppose to be round tho..


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2012)

Hey Rob,

 Further to the above historical references is this obit for Mr. George Hering:

 "HERRING 02 May 1891 Yesterday, Mr George herring died at his residence, 77 N 
 Mechanic Street of paralysis, nearly 62 years old. He was born May 12, 1829 in 
 Hesse Darmstadt Kirsh Brombash Germany and came to America quite young, working 
 in Philadelphia as a shoemaker from 1849-1853. In 1852, he married Miss Margaret 
 Krampf and in 1853 came to Cumberland. He also worked in a bakery, for the Old 
 Potomac Coal and Iron Company, and in the saloon business, and finally in 1886, 
 in the bottling business until his death. He had 11 children, 2 of whom still 
 live; Frederick Jr and Mrs Mary Heinze; also, his wife and 2 brothers, Michael 
 of Pittsburgh and Adam of Reading. The funeral is from the German Lutheran 
 Church with burial in the German Lutheran Cemetery on Baltimore Avenue." From.

 Another obit with fractionally more of the picture:

 "May 1, 1891 - Yesterday afternoon George Hering died. He was born May 12, 1829 in Hesse Darmstadt Kirsh Bram--- Germany. He came to America when quite young and worked at his trade of shoemaker in Philadelphia from 1849 to 1853. In 1852 he married Miss Margaret Kra----, who was living in Philadelphia at that time. In 1853 during the cholera outbreak he moved his wife to the Cumberland, MD area. In 1860 he entered the saloon busines, until 1880 when he and son Frederick entered into the wholesale bottling business, which carried on until his death. 
 He was the father of eleven children, two of which are living: Frederick Jr., and Mrs. Mary HEINZE. The deceased also leaves his wife and two brothers, Michael of Pittsburg PA. and Adam of Reading, PA.
 Funeral took place from the German Lutheran Church Sunday,a nd interment was in the German Lutheran Cemetery on Baltimore Ave." 
From.

 As you point out, you've got an oval slug plate and a Baltimore Loop Sealed bottle.






 "Bottle Seal or Baltimore Loop Seal Closure, circ: 1885-1905,
 Invented by: William Painter,
 American Patent: September 29, 1885, Number: 327,099,
 This stopper enjoyed moderate success, but was more popular in some areas of than in others.  It consisted of a disk, made of a flexible material, that was inserted into a thin groove in the lip of the bottle.  It was replaced by Painter's more popular crown cork stopper" Thanks to Tod.

Tod's listing for Hering & Son, lacks a photo, perhaps you could contact him.


----------



## creeper71 (May 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Rob,
> 
> ...


 Thank YOU Surface, I looked at the link you put in your post. Tod has this bottle as having a round slugplate . From his site "Embossed: () HERING & SON / BOTTLERS / () CUMBERLAND, MD. (all in round plate) / THIS BOTTLE IS REGISTERED / NOT TO BE SOLD // "


----------

